# Silky ringnecks



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imlovinlovey/sets/72157625840284844/

If anyone is interested, these are my 2 ringneck doves. They are silky ringneck doves.

How rare are silky doves? Are they common?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't think they are that rare. You have some very pretty birds. 

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would say they are uncommon. I have never had any silky doves but would love some!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Silky Ringnecks are not rare. Don't breed a Silky to a Silky or there is a 25% chance to you will get a bald dove or a dove that has quills like a porcupine. These are call "Extreme or Super Silky". Always breed a Silky to a Normal feathered Ringneck.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/silky.htm

Nice photos...you have beautiful birds...!

Dawn


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Doves1111 said:


> Silky Ringnecks are not rare. Don't breed a Silky to a Silky or there is a 25% chance to you will get a bald dove or a dove that has quills like a porcupine. These are call "Extreme or Super Silky". Always breed a Silky to a Normal feathered Ringneck.
> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/silky.htm
> 
> Nice photos...you have beautiful birds...!
> ...


Yep, I'm aware. Been to that link many times.
The doves in this video are actually not a pair, but father and daughter. Female lays 4 eggs a month but they end up out the window.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Yep, I know. : ) The doves in this video are actually not a pair, but father and daughter. Daughter lays 4 eggs a month but they end up out the window. Too bad you can't do something with the eggs, its such a waste.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How well do yours get around? Ever consider selling any?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

They get along as any old regular pair would.
I only have 2, and because of their mutation and the fact they are related, they cannot breed.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. Well if you do ever get some normal-feathered mates for them, I would love some!  I've never had any silky doves but always wanted some.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

I would say they are rare as you will not find alot of people with them.I know of none in my area but the 2 i have and i can tell you ive had people come over to buy doves that have never seen silkie or crested . My silkies are both white i like them . if you wanna get somemore you can buy them from stromgbergs they have a breeder out of texas they also sell crested ,double crested and tuffed. I dont like the tuffed so i never bought any ,but i do have the crested and double crested - super cute


----------

